# One pass problems



## jb71 (Nov 26, 2003)

I am trying to create a One Pass for the upcoming season for 3 shows on CBS - NCIS, Bull, & McGiver. I am having no luck. I have been able to make several other One Passes, just not for these shows. I have tried several configurations, but with no success. I can schedule a one time event.
Anyone else having similar problems?
Any suggestions?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Strange. Didn't have a problem for any of the above.

Did you try Browse TV & Movies > New Dramas This Fall > and select Bull/Macgyver from there?

You could also try online.tivo.com


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

jb71 said:


> I am trying to create a One Pass for the upcoming season for 3 shows on CBS - NCIS, Bull, & McGiver. I am having no luck. I have been able to make several other One Passes, just not for these shows. I have tried several configurations, but with no success. I can schedule a one time event.
> Anyone else having similar problems?
> Any suggestions?


I already had one passes for the first two shows, but I just selected _MacGyver _from the guide and had no problem creating a one pass. Does you data go out to 9/23?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jb71 said:


> I am trying to create a One Pass for the upcoming season for 3 shows on CBS - NCIS, Bull, & McGiver. I am having no luck. I have been able to make several other One Passes, just not for these shows. I have tried several configurations, but with no success. I can schedule a one time event.
> Anyone else having similar problems?
> Any suggestions?


Only Bull needs to be set to "new & repeats" since it's missing the OAD. The other two worked fine for me.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=543284


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Only Bull needs to be set to "new & repeats" since it's missing the OAD. The other two worked fine for me.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=543284


FWIW, the 9/20 episode here is now showing an OAD. my "new only" OP is catching it.


----------



## VillaRegina (Aug 25, 2016)

What is an OAD? I had created 4One Pass for Dr. Phil with record new only. It should have been recording the last few days but it didn't. When I looked for the check mark on the guide it wasn't there. I am about 2 weeks into Tivo so I was stuck. Then I thought maybe the shows were not being coded as new so weren't being recorded. I changed the One Pass to record everything and now I see it on the To Do List and see the check marks on the guide... Was this the only way to correct such a problem? Thanks for your time! 


Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Steve said:


> FWIW, the 9/20 episode here is now showing an OAD. my "new only" OP is catching it.


Thanks. I haven't received my guide "fix" for today. I'll adjust after it comes in.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

_Quick Pitch_ on MLBHD is still a mess. Just tried to create a "new only" one pass, and it selected 5 consecutive overnight episodes to record. Then it's "TBA" throughout the rest of the guide.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

VillaRegina said:


> What is an OAD?


Original Air Date


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm on online.tivo.com, and I just tried to create a one pass for _My Grandmother's Ravioli_ on CookingHD. Search couldn't find it. I went to the guide, and the show is there, but it's listed as _Grandma's Secret Cookbook_, but shows the _Grandmother's Ravioli_ poster. Went to the Bolt, and the guide is showing it by it's proper name. Weird.


----------



## timbracken (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi ... I am about to become a new TiVo user with the Bolt Plus (I'm about to pull the trigger ... Will be 1st time user ... I'm with Comcast). For CBS shows where sports delays the start of shows, does the OnePass compensate for that automatically so that it records the entire show no matter when it starts, or do you have to manually add 90 minutes to the end of each series like I have to do on Comcast X1? Thanks very much!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

timbracken said:


> Hi ... I am about to become a new TiVo user with the Bolt Plus (I'm about to pull the trigger ... Will be 1st time user ... I'm with Comcast). For CBS shows where sports delays the start of shows, does the OnePass compensate for that automatically so that it records the entire show no matter when it starts, or do you have to manually add 90 minutes to the end of each series like I have to do on Comcast X1? Thanks very much!


It is not automatic, so you will have to add it when creating the recording or the one pass.

When you record a live sport event, it will automatically prompt you to add 1 hour to it, by a pop up saying "this is a live sport event. Do you like to add....". Then you can add your desired amount of time to it via drop-down menu.

Note sure about 1Passes, as I don't create those for sports.


----------



## timbracken (Sep 16, 2016)

Ugh...okay, thanks for clarifying. Drives me nuts with CBS series being delayed because of sports and not catching 100&#8453; of the show. On Demand is then painful to use because of skip constraints. Thanks again for response.


----------



## jb71 (Nov 26, 2003)

I went to online.tivo and it says I have a One Pass for NCIS & Bull. But when I go to my TiVo To Do list, the scheduled recording is not there.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jb71 said:


> I went to online.tivo and it says I have a One Pass for NCIS & Bull. But when I go to my TiVo To Do list, the scheduled recording is not there.


On your TiVo: the 1P manager shows how many shows are going to be recorded. Is it zero? My guide runs to the 28th and I have 1 of Bull and 2 of NCIS.


----------



## hCorte (Jun 25, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> On your TiVo: the 1P manager shows how many shows are going to be recorded. Is it zero? My guide runs to the 28th and I have 1 of Bull and 2 of NCIS.


My guide goes to the 28th also. But I beat you. I have two pair. Two Bulls and two NCISs. I too had the problem with Bull. It was fixed this morning about 5:30 AM With the guide update. I never did see a problem with MacGyver. All of my other shows are in the to do list.


----------



## hCorte (Jun 25, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> On your TiVo: the 1P manager shows how many shows are going to be recorded. Is it zero? My guide runs to the 28th and I have 1 of Bull and 2 of NCIS.


The only mystery remaining in my mind, is that since BLL had no OAD at first, the TiVo supposedly couldn't tell if it was NEW or a REPEAT. I thought that if this were the case, the TiVo records the episode to "play it safe". For some reason it was seeing BULL as a repeat. Could there have been a faulty OAD that was not visible to us?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hCorte said:


> The only mystery remaining in my mind, is that since BLL had no OAD at first, the TiVo supposedly couldn't tell if it was NEW or a REPEAT. I thought that if this were the case, the TiVo records the episode to "play it safe". For some reason it was seeing BULL as a repeat. Could there have been a faulty OAD that was not visible to us?


I now have two Bull set also. I am in a "wait and see" mode as far as rules go right now. Thing have changed. Watching the To Do List is taking way too much of my time.


----------



## hCorte (Jun 25, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> I now have two Bull set also. I am in a "wait and see" mode as far as rules go right now. Thing have changed. Watching the To Do List is taking way too much of my time.


True that things have changed. But they do seem to be working on it. Each update to the guide seems to be fixing things. I can't complain too much yet.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hCorte said:


> True that things have changed. But they do seem to be working on it. Each update to the guide seems to be fixing things. I can't complain too much yet.


I don't want to come across as complaining. I love my TiVo boxes. The timing is bad on this whole issue, and I knew it would be when the initial merger was announced. Right now I'm babysitting two Roamio boxes with the season starting and the NE is having the best weather of the year. If all this was happening in July I would be a lot happier.

Things are getting better, but you still need to keep watching. Monday, 10 days from now, will be a bad night due to the debates. Probably just a warm up for how bad things will be until election day.


----------



## hCorte (Jun 25, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> I don't want to come across as complaining. I love my TiVo boxes. The timing is bad on this whole issue, and I knew it would be when the initial merger was announced. Right now I'm babysitting two Roamio boxes with the season starting and the NE is having the best weather of the year. If all this was happening in July I would be a lot happier.
> 
> Things are getting better, but you still need to keep watching. Monday, 10 days from now, will be a bad night due to the debates. Probably just a warm up for how bad things will be until election day.


I watch my TDL each day after the update.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

hCorte said:


> The only mystery remaining in my mind, is that since BLL had no OAD at first, the TiVo supposedly couldn't tell if it was NEW or a REPEAT. I thought that if this were the case, the TiVo records the episode to "play it safe". For some reason it was seeing BULL as a repeat. Could there have been a faulty OAD that was not visible to us?


If an airing of an episode of a show does not have episode specific information (ESI), then it will be recorded by default.

If an airing DOES have ESI, then it uses the OAD to determine if it is new or not. If the ESI does not contain the OAD, then it will not be considered new, and it will not be recorded. This appears to be a bug.

I tried to explain it here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=11000297#post11000297


----------

